# What kind of tick?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Found this near the girls bed, already dead but when I stepped on it, all this blood spurted out.
So, seems a bit big but was wondering if this looks like a deer tick?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I believe that is what is known as "the brown dog tick" taken from pestworld.org:
they are capable of transmitting Rocky Mountain spotted fever and several other tick-borne diseases to dogs, including canine ehrlichiosis and canine babesia."
Do you use Wondercide in the house?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I believe that is what is known as "the brown dog tick" taken from pestworld.org:
> they are capable of transmitting Rocky Mountain spotted fever and several other tick-borne diseases to dogs, including canine ehrlichiosis and canine babesia."
> Do you use Wondercide in the house?


I haven’t started using the wondercide in the house yet. I just had the pest control company out last week spraying for ticks...maybe from one of my walks.
If symptoms were to start, how long after from when they were bit. Do you know?
I wonder which dog this fell off of. It clearly shows, i’ve been slacking on my grooming if I neglected to notice this tick, because it was so big, and as you can see, very bloody! Totally embarrassed .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I haven’t started using the wondercide in the house yet. I just had the pest control company out last week spraying for ticks...maybe from one of my walks.
> If symptoms were to start, how long after from when they were bit. Do you know?
> I wonder which dog this fell off of. It clearly shows, i’ve been slacking on my grooming if I neglected to notice this tick, because it was so big, and as you can see, very bloody! Totally embarrassed .


The brown dog tick can live in the house a long time so there is no telling how long it has been there. It can start from 10 days( & up to a long time---maybe a # of weeks) but usually more like 15 days, I think. K got a bad one when my friend kept him (we went to our DD's wedding in UK) & on the 10th night he got very, very sick---ended up w/Ehrlichiosis & Babesia (sp?). You may want to ask your vet if a month of doxy (prophylactic) is a good idea?? 
Sometimes if you take the tick in they can tell you if it is carrying disease---not sure since it was squashed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> The brown dog tick can live in the house a long time so there is no telling how long it has been there. It can start from 10 days( & up to a long time---maybe a # of weeks) but usually more like 15 days, I think. K got a bad one when my friend kept him (we went to our DD's wedding in UK) & on the 10th night he got very, very sick---ended up w/Ehrlichiosis & Babesia (sp?). You may want to ask your vet if a month of doxy (prophylactic) is a good idea??
> Sometimes if you take the tick in they can tell you if it is carrying disease---not sure since it was squashed!


My memory may not be exact since it happened when we lived in Greece, but I do know K got his on the 10th night as my vet thought it was too early & we "discussed" it---I insisted on a test since I knew how sick he got---she did the test & could not believe it was already positive. My friend knew exactly when she took the tick off him so there was really no guess work.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> My memory may not be exact since it happened when we lived in Greece, but I do know K got his on the 10th night as my vet thought it was too early & we "discussed" it---I insisted on a test since I knew how sick he got---she did the test & could not believe it was already positive. My friend knew exactly when she took the tick off him so there was really no guess work.


Thanks Sandi!

Unfortunately, because of the quarantine, the vets won’t see us. They said to watch for symptoms.
I did wash the girls last weekend and didn’t notice it. That being said, I slacked on brushing them all week, so who knows if one of them picked it up after their baths and it went unnoticed.

My poor girls. I am a much better mommy when on a schedule. This quarantine has thrown me for a loop. I literally get absolutely nothing done, completely useless.
Thank you for your help. I’ll keep close eye on them these next few weeks/month for symptoms. Hoping they will be fine 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, just read this:
Where do brown dog ticks lay their eggs?
After digesting *the* blood meal, female *brown dog ticks* can *lay* up to 4,000 *eggs*. *The eggs* are often *laid* on top *of* kennels, on ledges, or in cracks and crevices in or around a house. Larvae hatch from *eggs* in 2 to 5 weeks.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne - I don't have a clue what you are talking about.....All three of your fluffs always look adorable and perfectly groomed to me! I will be praying that "critter" didn't get close to any of them! I think we all will be glad when things get back to normal and our usual routines fall back into place.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, just read this:
> Where do brown dog ticks lay their eggs?
> After digesting *the* blood meal, female *brown dog ticks* can *lay* up to 4,000 *eggs*. *The eggs* are often *laid* on top *of* kennels, on ledges, or in cracks and crevices in or around a house. Larvae hatch from *eggs* in 2 to 5 weeks.


I read that exact same thing, yikes!
Im going to vacuum and spray the heck out of my house today.
thank you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne - I don't have a clue what you are talking about.....All three of your fluffs always look adorable and perfectly groomed to me! I will be praying that "critter" didn't get close to any of them! I think we all will be glad when things get back to normal and our usual routines fall back into place.


Thank you Paulann!
From the looks of this tick and all the blood, one of them definitely got bit. I’m just not sure who 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, be sure to remember & toss the vacuum bag outside in the trash!
I would also keep notes on date tick was found, & any suspicious symptoms of the pups---no matter how insignificant they seem. Kitzi's symptoms were not something I might have missed---they were very strong.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I never found a tick on Tessa and she had no symptoms but tested positive for an active lyme infection during her annual heartworm and tick panel several years ago. Because the test indicated an active infection, she did 30 days on doxy and did very well. 

All of my vets have said that if you actually find a tick attached, test 4 to 6 weeks afterwards because it takes that long for an infection to get going and you will catch it early enough to treat. I know they're not doing routine work now, but in 4 - 6 weeks, maybe they'll be able to do a blood test for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, the 4-6 wks. IS normal, but Kitzi showed signs after 10 days---which is almost unheard of---you will know if one of the girls is infected, I believe---unless it is not a heavy infection load. Keep alert.


----------

